

One Reason Why I Don't Vote - mstefff

via http://people.howstuffworks.com/question472.htm regarding the Electoral College:<p>"Most of the time, electors cast their votes for the candidate who has received the most votes in that particular state. Some states have laws that require electors to vote for the candidate that won the popular vote, while other electors are bound by pledges to a specific political party. However, there have been times when electors have voted contrary to the people's decision, and there is no federal law or Constitutional provision against it."<p>Just want to make sure people are aware of this - because I don't know a single person who is.
======
astrec
An equally little known fact is that at least 24 states have legislation to
deal with faithless electors. Your fears are almost entirely unfounded.

------
qhoxie
How exactly does not voting improve the situation?

~~~
mstefff
Where's the democracy?

"However, there have been times when electors have voted contrary to the
people's decision, and there is no federal law or Constitutional provision
against it."

~~~
qhoxie
I understand that, but it does not answer my question.

~~~
mstefff
I don't remember saying that not voting improves it. I also don't recall
saying that voting improves it either.

~~~
qhoxie
So if helping the situation is not your reason, what is?

